#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-03
<jotaxpe> hoal
<jotaxpe> hola
<c3959> hola buen dia!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-04
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-07
<c3959> hola buen dia!
#ubuntu-cl 2014-06-04
<jotaxpe> Tengo un problema, no se como mi icono de la carpeta "Escrtorio" se agrandó, resulta que cambie los iconos manualmente, ya que así lo habia echo anteriormente y solo los cambio parcialmente, cuando pongo en algun programa "abrir archivo" me aparece la ventana con un logo gigante del escritorio lo cual me molesta, y cuando pongo "guardar imagen como" en un navegador, sucede lo mismo, alguien tiene idea de como solucionar este problema?, utilizo ubunt
<jotaxpe> u 12.04. gracias
<jotaxpe> Tengo un problema, no se como mi icono de la carpeta "Escrtorio" se agrandó, resulta que cambie los iconos manualmente, ya que así lo habia echo anteriormente y solo los cambio parcialmente, cuando pongo en algun programa "abrir archivo" me aparece la ventana con un logo gigante del escritorio lo cual me molesta, y cuando pongo "guardar imagen como" en un navegador, sucede lo mismo, alguien tiene id
<jotaxpe> ea de como solucionar este problema?, utilizo ubunt
<jotaxpe> <jotaxpe> u 12.04. gracias
#ubuntu-cl 2014-06-05
<jotaxpe> alguien sabe como puedo saber la ruta de un ícono de una carpeta del sistema de ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-cl 2016-06-11
<Ctn> hola buenas noches
<Ctn> como estan
<Ctn> consulta
<Ctn> bueno ya es sabido por todos referente las diferentes arquitecturas 32  y 64 bits
<Ctn> el laptop que tengo es dell 4 g de ram y 250 hd SSD
<Ctn> pero la consulta real es
<Ctn> cual de las dos instalo 32 o 64
<Ctn> siempre he instalado 32 en otros laptop y desktop
<Ctn> ??
<Ctn> mmmm
<Ctn> gracias
